# chiller tv



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

just started on march 1st. all horror all day. a lot of old tv shows and movies most we have seen,but its a start. i have a feeling it'll be like scifi tv and be the same stuff every weekend in the future.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree, a good start.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm guessing you guys got direct tv?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I do have DirecTV. Watched it for a while this weekend. Being it's a Universal-run station, their access to the classics will be a high point for sure. Plus I see they're running old shows like Tales from the Crypt, Monsters, Freddy's nightmares, Twin Peaks, etc. Should be a decent station. I just hope they produce some original programming that doesn't suck (unlike Sci-Fi's garbage movies).


----------

